

Why Ecuador Granted Asylum to Julian Assange - antonioevans
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/20/opinion/why-correa-lets-assange-stay-in-ecuador-embassy.html?hp

======
foidman
So the US privately stated how corrupt the Equadorian gov is, wikileaks made
the private message public, Equador got pissed and has now taken revenge
against the US? Nobody cares about Britian? It's like a fucking comedy.

